# Nodules getting worse? Sono results/history



## Alexis8368 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nodules getting worse? Sono results/history

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello: I had a follow-up sono of my thyroid on 3/24/11.

This FU was due to back in May of 2010, I had an FNA of a 1.2cm nodule on my left lobe, which was found negative for malignant cells. Favor nodular goiter.

The results from the 3/24/11 scan are as follows:

The thyroid gland is enlarged, R/T measures 5.4x1.6x2.4cm. The LT measures 5.7x1.9x2.2cm. The isthmus measures .33cm in AP dimension.

Multiple bilateral thyroid nodules are demonstrated.

Right lobe: there is a calcified lower pole nodule measuring 6mm, a hypoechoic mid to lower pole nodule measuring .3x.3x.3cm and a complex cystic mid pole nodule measuring .6x.4x.5cm.

Left lobe: there is evidence of a solid hypoechoic mid pole nodule measuring

1.0x.9x1.4cm. A heterogeneous mid to lower pole predominately solid nodule measuring 1.4x1.0x1.4cm and a cystic mid to upper pole left nodule measuring .7x.4x.8cm.

Impression:

Enlarged thyroid gland with multiple bilateral cystic and solid nodules. Clinical correlation and follow-up recommended.

What I would like is an interpretation of the above sono. I have to find a new endo as the one that I had last year didnt even want to do the FNA, he just said to follow up in a year, so my medical doctor ordered the FNA.

From doing some online research, which I am aware is not all accurate- I am concerned with the hard nodules, the calcification and the term 'hypoechoic'.

So far, all of my thyroid related blood work has been within the normal range, at the low end of the range, but still within the range. I have been getting a full thyroid panel done about every 4-5 months now and have copies of all. 
I do also have very low ferritin level (treating for 4+years now, was down to a 2!) for which I get Venofer infusions for on a regular (8 weeks) basis, along with a b12 shot. Even with the infusions, I cannot maintain a ferritin level above 25. I had gastric bypass surgery (malabsorption)11 years ago, plus I do not eat meat- so being anemic is a side issue. Although I am starting to wonder if there is a correlation between the ferritin issue and the thyroid.

And I am on no medication. I have a half sister that was diagnosed with Hashi. I have been gaining weight, (15 lbs in six months) and have some symptoms- but mostly just an annoying pulsing in my neck. Due to the weight gain I have tried to start exercising, but when I have done cardio- it feels as if my heart beat is going to explode in my neck, very uncomfortable.

I am 42 y.o female.

Please help.

Thank you~


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alexis8368 said:


> Nodules getting worse? Sono results/history
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board, Alexis8368!









As you already are aware of, solid and calcification is not a good sign so FNA must be performed.

Also, have you had any antibodies' tests? I think this would be diagnostically important.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And could you please provide your most recent thyroid lab results with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so we need your lab's ranges.

It is a strange phenomenon that many of us with Thyroid disease have very low ferritin. So, yes...................I believe there is an association there. The body is probably down-regulating it which could possibly be do to antibodies and autoantibodies.

You thyroid is not healthy; suffice it to say. Make me wonder if this was going on waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before you had the gastric bypass?

In addition to the FNA, I firstly would get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Sonograms do have their limitations and RAIU may spare you FNA.

How are you sleeping, do you have a goiter? Do you have tremors, hot flashes, dry skin, swollen ankles and calves? Any other symptoms you would care to mention?

The rapid heart beat (arrhythmia) can be from low ferritin, hyperthyroid or both. And yes, some gain weight w/hyper.


----------

